# [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600 (ink. Nachtest)



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2010)

*LESERTEST *
​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *


Inhaltsverzeichnis:*



Danksagung
Einführung
Technische Daten (Herstellerangaben)
Netzteil
Kabel
 
Lieferumfang
Erste Eindrücke
Netzteil
Kabel
Beilagen/Anleitung
 
Verarbeitung/Optik
Verpackung
Netzteil
Kabel
Beilagen/Anleitung
 
Überprüfung der Herstellerangaben
Lieferumfang
Anschlüsse
Kabellängen
 
Einbau*
Messungen*
Messinstrumente
Testsystem
Leistungsaufnahme*
Kostenrechnung*
Spannungen*
Temperaturen*
24h Test (wird nachgereicht)
 
OC Verhalten*
Lautstärke*
Fazit*
 


*1. Danksagung* [^]

Als erstes bedanke ich mich bei PCGH und Enermax für das gestellte Netzteil und das in mich gesetzte Vertrauen einen objektiven und fairen Lesertest zu schreiben. Einen besonderen Dank möchte ich auch an zcei richten, dem ihr zu verdanken habt, das ihr die sehr schicken kleinen Bilder seht. 

*2. Einführung*[^]

In diesem Test werde ich das Enermax 87+ 600 mit meinem bisherigen Netzteil, dem Corsair VX550, vergleichen. Da das Corsair Netzteil schon einige Zeit im Einsatz ist, sollte dies bei einigen Punkten wie Temperatur etc. im Hinterkopf behalten werden. Auch werden beim Corsair nicht alle Punkte so genau behandelt wie beim Enermax, da es sich ja hier vorrangig um einen Test des 87+ 600 handelt und nicht um einen direkten Vergleichstest. 

Da der Test in vielen Bereichen doch extremst ausführlich geworden ist, habe ich die wichtigsten Stellen mit einem Stern versehen, damit ihr nicht alles lesen müsst. Solltet ihr Anregungen haben, bin ich für alles offen. Beachtet bitte auch, das ich Bilder die Wiederholt vorkommen, ab dem zweiten mal hinter einem Spoiler verborgen habe. Ich möchte euch damit ersparen hin und her zu scrollen um das Bild zu der Beschreibung zu sehen. Ich wäre sehr verbunden, wenn ihr sagen könntet, ob ihr dies als Sinnvoll erachtet oder nicht. 

Da es mit den Steckern einige Probleme gab, habe ich nach Absprache von Enermax ein Austauschnetzteil erhalten. Alle Angaben, die sich auf dieses NT und den damit verbundenen Nachtest beziehen sind in Blau gehalten. Sollten zu gewissen Punkten keine gesonderten Angaben gemacht werden, sind die entsprechenden Ausführungen aus dem ersten Test zu beachten.

*3. Technische Daten (Herstellerangaben)*[^]

Anschliesend werden hier die Angaben laut Hersteller angezeigt. Da es  sich hierbei um Zusammenfassungen in Tabellenform handelt, habe ich  diese hinter dem Spoiler verborgen.

*3.1 Netzteil*[^]



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*3.2 Kabel*[^]




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*4. Lieferumfang*[^]


 4.1 Erste Eindrücke (Verpackung)[^]


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Die Verpackung macht vom Druck einen hochwertigen Eindruck und ist mehrfarbig ausgeführt, wobei die Schriftzüge und Symbole auf den Seiten und dem Deckel teils glänzend sind.

In der rechten unteren Ecke des Deckels fällt die Wattbezeichnung etwas auf, wobei es sich hierbei nur um einen Aufkleber handelt. Die Verpackung wird also vermutlich für mehrere Leistungsstufen verwendet.

Betrachtet man die Angaben auf der Rückseite, so wird diese Annahme bestätigt. Schade ist daher auch, das die aufgeruckte Tabelle, zur möglichen Kosten-/CO2-Ersparnis im Vergleich zu einem 82% oder 80% Netzteil, sich auf das 700 Watt Exemplar von Enermax bezieht und somit keine direkte Vergleichbarkeit zulässt.

Bei den ebenfalls auf der Rückseite aufgedruckten Features ist positiv  die Mehrsprachigkeit zu erwähnen. Im selben Atemzug muss man allerdings  auch ankreiden, dass die nicht englischen Angaben bedeutend kürzer  gehalten sind und viele Punkte fehlen. Hier muss wohl einfach dem  begrenzten Platzangebot auf einer Verpackung rechnung getragen werden.

Die Verpackung des Austauschnetzteils sieht genauso aus wie die des ersten Netzteils. Solche kleinen Schönheitsfehler wie die Delle, die man auch oben im Bild sieht, fehlen dieses mal aber völlig. Die Verpackung sieht wie frisch aus dem Druck aus. Eine Verpackung, welche derart perfekt ist, ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Öffnet man den in Klarsichtfolie verschweisten Karton, so fällt einem als erstes eine in Kartonbraun gehaltener Karton auf, unter dem sich die Hardware selbst befindet. Oben auf findet man einen Werbeflyer und die Anleitung des Netzteils. Der Karton soll wohl nochmals zum Schutz der Ware beitragen, warum der Flyer und die Anleitung aber nicht oberhalb des Kartons liegen um von dessen unschöner Farbe abzulenken entzieht sich mir. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
4.2 Netzteil[^]


Natürlich befindet sich in der Verpackung ein Enermax 87+ 600.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​

4.3 Kabel[^]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

In der Verpackung befinden sich folgende Kabel für das Kabelmanagement:



Kaltgerätestecker (3-polig)
2x 2 6+2 Pin PCI-E
2x 2 Molex + 2 SATA
1x 4 SATA
1x 4 Molex + 1 Floppy
4.4 Beilagen/Extras[^]




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​



Als Beilagen enhält die Verpackung folgende Teile:


4 Befestigungsschrauben
Kabelsicherung (Bügel)
2 Klettbänder
Kabeltasche
Enermax-Aufkleber
Anleitung (Mehrsprachig)
Werbeflyer

*5. Verarbeitung/Optik*[^]


 5.1 Verpackung[^]


Wie bereits zuvor angesprochen ist die Verpackung qualitativ sehr hochwertig. Auch sehr positiv zu erwähnen ist das aufgeräumte Erscheinungsbild, wenn man die Verpackung öffnet. Da sitzt einfach alles an seinem Platz. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​



Wenden wir uns nun noch den Angaben auf der Rückseite zu.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​



Wie man sieht ist im oberen Bereich eine Beispielrechnung zu den möglichen Kostenersparnissen aufgeführt, die der Wechsel von einem Netzteil mit niedrigem Wirkungsgrad hin zu einem 80Plus Gold Netzteil bringen kann. Löblicher weise wird herbei erwähnt das für die Ersparnis ein 24/7 Betrieb bei 100% Auslastung angenommen wird, was für den Normalnutzer natürlich nicht sehr realistisch ist. 

Bei den angesetzten Preisen je kW/h hat sich Enermax wirklich mühe gegeben. Nicht nur das die Angaben in Dollar UND Euro angegeben sind, nein sogar der angenommene Preis von 0,22 € ist für Deutschland durchaus realistisch.

In der oberen rechten Ecke ist noch der Wirkungsgrad über die Auslastung aufgetragen. Bei genauerer Betrachtung fällt hierbei auf, das sowohl x- als auch f(x)-Achse gleich beschriftet sind ("PSU Efficiency"), was natürlich keinen Sinn ergibt. Für die x-Achse hätte hier "PSU load" stehen müssen. Solche Fehler sollten auf einer Verkaufspackung nicht mehr auftreten.

Im Mittelteil der Rückseite wird das Innenleben des Netzteils, die MultiGPU-Fähigkeit, die hohe Qualität der verbauten Komponenten und zu letzt die von den Enermax Lüftern bekannte Twister Bearing Lagerung des Lüfters aufgeführt. Insbesondere der letzte Punkt wird durch das kleine Bild für den Technikinteressierten recht anschaulich erklärt.

Rechts sind die Stromstärken und Belastbarkeiten der einzelnen Spannungen, ebenso wie die detaillierten Angaben zu den mitgelieferten Kabeln für die 500, 600 und 700 Watt Variante aufgeführt. Besonders praktisch ist hier die Entfernungsangabe der einzelnen Stecker vom Netzteil an gerechnet. Insbesondere für Besitzer eines Big-towers sind diese Angaben wichtig, da bei zu kurzen Kabellängen die Nutzbarkeit schnell gegen Null geht.

Im unteren Bereich wird mit zwei Grafiken die Funktion des Heat und SpeedGuard aufgezeigt. Gerade der HeatGuard kann die Lebensdauer eines Netzteils positiv beeinflussen, da der Temperaturansteig im Netzteil beim abschalten des PC´s verhindert wird.

5.2 Netzteil[^]


Entnimmt man das eigentliche Netzteil aus der Verpackung fällt sofort auf, dass das ATX Kabel zusammengerollt an der Netzteilrückseite verbleibt, was gerade beim Einbau in kleine und enge Gehäuse sehr praktisch ist, da das Kabel so nicht störed im Weg hängt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​



Das Netzteil ist mit einem leicht spiegelnden und glänzenden Lack versehen, der eine leichte Struckturierung aufweist. Fingerabdrücke sind zwar im Licht schnell zu sehen, durch die leichte Struckturierung hält sich dies jedoch in einem erträglichen Rahmen.

Auf den beiden Seiten des Netzteils ist ein mattgoldener MODU 87+ Schrifzug angebracht, der sehr gut zu der allgemeinen Farbgebung passt. Als kleines Detail sei hier erwähnt, das die Schriftzüge so angebracht sind, das egal ob man das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach oben oder unten einbaut, der von der linken Gehäuseseite sichtbare Schriftzug richtig herum lesbar ist und der rechte auf dem Kopf steht. Wie ich finde hat Enermax hier wirklich liebe zu Details gezeigt, denn was ist störender als ein auf dem Kopf stehender sichtbarer Schriftzug auf einer so großen Komponente wie einem Netzteil?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​

Betrachtet man die Lüfterseite, so fällt einem sofort das mattgoldene Enermaxlogo und die glänzend golden lackierten Lüfterblätter/-Nabe auf. Insbesondere die lackierung des 7-blättrigen Lüfters mach einen qualitativ sehr guten Eindruck. Im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Stellen ist der Einsatz der goldenen Farbe hier nicht mehr als dezent zu bezeichnen. Anfangs wird sich womöglich so mancher wie ich auch daran stören. Ich muss aus eigener Erfahrung aber sagen, das man sich sehr schnell daran gewöhnt hat. User die eine kräftig rote oder blaue Gehäusebeleuchtung besitzen sollten aber jeweils abklären ob dies in ihr Farbkonzept passt oder doch ein umlackieren nötig wird. Im letzten Fall sollte man sich doch überlegen ob man nicht ein anderes Produkt kauft, da hierbei wohl die Garantie erlischt. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​



Das Lüftergitter und die Schrauben mit denen dieses befestigt ist halten leider nicht mit dem qualitativ wirklich sehr hohen Erscheinungsbild des restlichen Netzteiles mit. Das Gitter selbst beginnt in der Mitte mit einer sehr schönen eckigen Formgebung und wird nach außen hin immer runder. Die Idee hier ist wirklich nett, die Umsetzung an verschiedenen Stellen aber nicht 100% Bei meinem Gitter ist z.B. der dritte Draht von innen an zwei Seiten eingedrückt, was bei der ansonsten guten Formgebung sofort unangenehm ins Auge springt. Insbesondere für User die das Netzteil so einbauen, dass das Gitter sichbar ist ein kleiner Wehrmutstropfen. Hier reihen sich auch die Schrauben ein, die zwar schwarz lackiert sind, dies aber nicht optimal. Bei 3 von 4 Schrauben sind unschöne silbrige Stellen an den Rändern und teils auch auf dem Schraubenkopf zu sehen. 

Bei diesem Exemplar weiß das Gitter deutlich besser zu gefallen, da es doch etwas symmetrischer ist. Auch die Schrauben mit denen das Gitter befestigt ist, sind etwas besser lackiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Betrachtet man das Enermax-Logo nochmals etwas genauer, fällt einem auf, das sich auf dem Logo wohl zum Schutz noch eine Folie befindet, die sich etwas fummelig auch entfernen kann. Dies sollte man auch tun, da man ansonsten doch kleinere Luftbläschen unter der Folie sieht.


Wenden wir uns der Seite des Netzteils mit dem Kaltgeräteanschluss zu. Was einem sofort auffällt ist, dass das Netzteil nur einen Ein-/Aus-Schalter, aber keinen 230/113V Schalter hat. Die Erkennung der richtigen Eingangsspannung übernimmt das Netzteil hier selbst, was sehr praktisch ist, da schon so manches Netzteil versehentlich zerstört wurde, indem die falsche Eingangsspannung gewählt wurde. Ansonsten wir die Rückseite von den Wabenförmigen Lüftungsöffnungen die fast die gesamte Fläche bedecken und dem knallroten Enermax-Logo oberhalb des Kaltgeräteanschlusses dominiert. Die großflächige fein struckturierten Belüftungsöffnungen lassen einen sehr schönen Blick auf einige verbaute Komponenten zu. Zusammen mit dem auch recht guten Einblick am Lüfter vorbei sieht man fast alle verbauten Komponenten, was auch für den technisch sehr interessierten User das öffnen eigentlich überflüssig macht, von dem auch aufgrund der damit verbundenen Gefahren eindringlichst abgeraten wird!

Ich hoffe man sieht auf den beiden Bildern, das sich auch im Innenraum etwas getan hat. Die Spulen sind nun nicht mehr Kupferfarben sondern rötlich "eloxiert". Ebenso sind nun zwei Bauteile mit einer roten Abdeckung (im Übersichtbild oben auf der Seite der modularen Kabel) zu sehen, wo vorher wohl eine gemeinsame Abdeckung verwendet wurde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Betätigt man den Ein-/Aus-Schalter, so stellt man das satte klicken des selbigen fest. Hier hat man das Gefühl eine Maschiene mit wirklicher Leistung dahinter zu betätigen. Diesen sehr guten Eindruck macht leider der Kaltgeräteanschluss daneben völlig zu nichte. Zwar hat Enermax hier ein nettes Feature mit der Kabelsicherung angebracht, dem Anschluss selbst aber nicht genug Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Dieser sitzt nicht nur leicht schräg, was bei den ansonsten fast perfekt parallelen Kanten sofort auffällt, nein er ist auch nicht 100% fest. Mit sehr leichtem Druck, der auch beim Einstecken/Abziehen des Stromkabels normal ist lässt sich der Anschluss bewegen, wobei ein wirklich unwohlsein hervorrufendes helles klicken hervorgerufen wird. Dies mag womöglich absolut unbedeutend sein, hinterlässt jedoch das ungute Gefühl das all zu oftes umstecken irgend wann doch zu einer Beschädigung führt (Bruch der Lötstellen oder dergleichen). Da Enermax aber 5 Jahre Garantie auf das Netzteil gibt, wäre dies für mich trotzdem kein Grund das Netzteil umzutauschen, da es entweder a) bereits vorher der Anschluss kaputt geht, weil wirklich ein Produktionsfehler vorhanden ist, oder b) der Stecker zwar unschön klickt, aber so absolut ok ist.

In dieser Ansicht sieht man, das auch hier sich die Farbe der einen Abdeckung von blau hin zu rot verändert hat. Ebenso ist bei diesem Exemplar das Bauteil mit dem Kühlkörper viel schiefer als beim ersten Exemplar. Der Schritt hin zu roten Komponenten ist sicherlich verständlich, da rot die Farbe  von Enermax ist. Ich hätte es allerdings schöner gefunden, wenn die Kühlkörper dann auch in rot gehalten würden. Das Farbkonzept/-bild wäre damit einfach einheitlicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Bilder aus dem Nachtest.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​

Betrachten wir nun die Oberseite, auf der sich ein großer Aufkleber mit den wichtigsten technischen Daten des Netzteils befindet. Unterhalb dieses Aufklebers ist noch ein Aufkleber mit Seriennummer sowie drei runde Aufkleber der Qualitätssicherung, mit der Aufschrift HI-POT, ATS, BURNHN OK, vorzufinden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​

Als letztes wenden wir uns nun der Frontseite mit den Anschlüssen für das teilmodulare Kabelmanagement zu. Das 24 Pin ATX und 4+4 Pin CPU Kabel werden durch eine recht üppig dimensionierte Öffnung nach außen geführt. Um Beschädigungen an den Kabeln zu verhindern wurde die Kante der Öfnnung mit einer Plastikabdeckung versehen. Die beiden Kabel sind jeweils mit einem Sleeve versehen, das an der Netzteilseite keine einzelnen Adern erkennen lässt. Das sleeve an sich macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, da es faktisch blickdicht ist, als auch mit dem spiralförmig gelben und dunkelroten Streifen im schwarzen Grundton sich sehr gut zur restlichen Farbgebung einfügt. Auf Seite der Stecker wurde schwarzer Schrumpfschlauch verwendet, der nicht zu knapp bemessen ist und fest sitzt. Was allerdings auffällt ist, dass das Sleeve am ATX Stecker noch ein paar Millimeter länger hätte sein können und eben die allgemeinen Nachteile eines Sleeves von ganzen Kabelbündeln mit sich bringt. Das Sleeve muss bereits ein Stück vor dem Stecker aufhören, um die einzelnen Adern aufdröseln zu können. Dies wird sicher die Ansprüche von einigen Moddern nicht erfüllen, diese werden zur Farbanpassung an ihr Projekt aber wohl eh neu sleeven. Für alle anderen ist das Sleeve in der vorgefundenen Ausführung wohl mehr als ausreichend, denn das Sleeven der einzelner Adern hat zwar den Vorteil die Adern gänzlich einschliesen zu können, dafür ist das Kabel aber nicht mehr so Kompackt wir beim Sleeven eines ganzen Adernbündels.

Ebenfalls zu erwänen wäre noch, das es sich bei dem 24 Pin ATX Stecker wirklich um einen reinen 24 Pin Stecker handelt und nicht um einen 20+4, wie noch vor einigen Jahren üblich. Für nahezu alle User sollte dies zwar kein Problem sein, da alle neueren Mainboards einen 24 Pin Stecker erfordern, eventuell gibt es aber doch noch jemanden mit einem 20 Pin Mainboard. 

Als modulare Steckplätze stehen 5 schwarze 5 Pin Stecker für den Anschluss von Sata/4Pin-Molex Kabeln und 2 dunkelrote 12 Pin Stecker für die 2x8 Pin PCI-E Stecker zur Verfügung. Da "nur" 4 Kabel für die schwarzen Stecker dem Netzteil beigelegt sind, bleibt einer dieser also immer frei. Warum sich Enermax hierzu entschieden hat ist nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


5.3 Kabel[^]


Das Sleeve der modularen Kabel ist analog zu dem der nicht modularen Kabel am Netzteil, also qualitativ sehr gut. Als Besonderheit sind hier nur die PCI-E Kabel zu nennen, die in einem Sleeveschlauch beginnen, um sich dann nach 34 cm (von Steckerende am NT gemessen) in zwei Kabel aufteilt, die wiederum gesleevt sind. Die Verzweigungsstelle wird hier von einem Stück Schrumpfschlauch abgedeckt, so das keine einzelnen Adern sichtbar sind.

Was ebenfalls nicht ganz nachvollziehbar ist, ist die Verwendung von 2 mal 2x8 Pin PCI-E Kabeln. Das Netzteil hat zwar nicht gerande magere 600 Watt, aber nimmt man die Spezifikation zur Hand, wo 2x8 Pin Kabel eingesetzt werden, dann stellt man fest, das dies nur für Grafikkarten mit mehr als 300 Watt Leistungsaufnahme zutrifft. 75Watt aus dem Sockel, 150 Watt vom ersten 8 Pin Stecker und 76 Watt vom zweiten 8 Pin Stecker, da darunter ein 6 Pin ausreichen würde. Über die PCI-E Kabel werden also im Fall der Notwendigkeit unter Vollast theoretisch 602 Watt gezogen. Dies ist mehr als die Spezifikation von 600 Watt des Netzteils hergibt. Wäre das CPU und ATX Kabel auch modular ausgelegt, so könnte man sagen, dass das Netzteil als reines GPU Netzteil verwendet werden kann. Da dies aber nicht der Fall ist, fällt es einem schwer einen echten Sinn für diese Kabelkombination zu sehen, zumal nicht so technisch informierte User durch die überdimensionierten Stecker die Erwartung haben könnten, dass das Netzteil ausreicht um zwei GPU´s mit 8+8 Pin Stecker zusätzlich zu dem restlichen System aus CPU, Festplatten etc. zu betreiben. Sicherlich würde das System starten und wäre auch unter normaler Belastung unbedenklich, aber im worstecase Fall würde das NT mit der Zeit in die Knie gehen, bzw. zumindest die Haltbarkeit stark darunter leiden. Dank der sehr umfangreichen Schutzfunktionen ist aber nicht davon auszugehen das Komponenten dabei beschädigt werden.

Summa summarum sollte sich jeder Käufer im klaren sein, was das Netzteil kann (600 Watt) und was nicht, egal wieviele Stecker vorhanden sind.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​ 
5.4 Beilagen/Extras[^]


Bei den Befestigungsschrauben handelt es sich um Standartware, es ist also darauf zu achten nicht mit zu großer Kraft die Schrauben anzuziehen und einen gut passenden Kreuzschlitzschraubenzieher zu verwenden, da ansonsten die Gefahr besteht, das man sich die Schrauben rund dreht.

Die Kabelsicherung (CordGuard) lässt sich leicht zusammendrücken und damit montieren, ist gleichzeitig aber sehr knickstabiel, was für die Sicherung des Kabels wichtig ist.

Die beiden Klettbänder lassen sich gut voneinander trennen ohne zu verfusseln und halten die Kabel sicher zusammen.

Die Kabeltasche ist ausreichend groß um alle modularen Kabel zu fassen und hat einen recht starken Klettverschluss, womit auszuschliesen ist, das man Kabel verliert. Insgesamt macht die Tasche auch einen sehr robusten Eindruck, womit sie auch für Modder gute Dienste leisten wird, die ständig ihre Hardware ändern.

Der Enermax-Aufkleber für das Case macht einen sehr guten Eindruck die Klebekraft wurde von mir nicht getestet.

Die 7 sprachige Anleitung umfasst auf den ersten Zwei Seiten einige allgemeine Hinweise von Enermax zur Garantie und Haftungsausschluss, leider nur auf Englisch, und nochmals die technischen Daten zum Netzteil. 
Auf den Seiten 9-15 folgt dann die deutschsprachige Anleitung. Hier sei besonders erwähnt, das diese sehr viele Bilder und Skitzen umfasst, die einem anschaulich den Einbau und die Verwendung des Kabelmanagements erklären. Selbst völlig unerfahrene User sollten mit diesem Handbuch keine Probleme haben das Netzteil einzubauen. Im Zweifel gilt aber wie immer: "Wenn Sie sich unsicher sind, fragen Sie einen Bekannten oder Fachhändler der Ihnen weiterhelfen kann."



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​



*6. Überprüfung der Herstellerangaben*[^]


 6.1 Lieferumfang[^]


Alle auf der Verpackung angegebenen Komponenten sind enthalten. 

 6.2 Anschlüsse[^]


Sowohl die Anzahl der Anschlüsse als auch deren Positionierung an den Kabeln/Netzteil entspricht den Angaben auf der Verpackung

 6.3 Kabellängen[^]


Nachfolgend werde ich die Längen der Kabel aufführen, die ich  nachgemessen habe. Wie auffällt sind diese etwas kleiner als die Angabe  von Enermax. Dies liegt aber wohl daran, das sich durch das Sleeve auch  bei starkem Zug auf die Kabel diese nicht völlig glatt ziehen lassen. Da  für den User aber nicht die Bandmaßlänge entscheidend ist, sondern die  reale Länge die er zwischen zwei Punkten überbrücken kann, habe ich mich  hier für das Stockmaß entschieden. Die Differenz zur Herstellerangabe  habe ich jeweils in Klammer dahinter angegeben.

1. PCI-E: 49,5 cm (-0,5 cm)
2. PCI-E: 49,3 cm (-0,7 cm)
4xSATA: 45/59,5/74/89 cm (0/-0,5/-1/-1 cm)
1. 2xSATA + 2xMolex: 45/59/74/88 cm (0/-1/-1/-2 cm) 
2. 2xSATA + 2xMolex: 45/59,5/74,5/89,5 cm (0/-0,5/-0,5/-0,5 cm)
4xMolex+Floppy: 44,5/59,5/74,5/89/104,5 (-0,5/-0,5/-0,5/-1/-0,5 cm)

Wie man sieht, sind die Kabel fast durchweg etwas zu kurz. Da die  Messung unter großer Spannung erfolgte dürfte dies im Gehäuse, wo man  nicht unter Spannung verlegt, etwas mehr sein. Ein bis zwei cm mehr  Kabel vor dem ersten Stecker hätten hier sicher nicht geschadet.

*7. Einbau*[^]


Entgegen meinen Erwartungen hat sich der Einbau des Netzteils als nicht ganz unproblematisch erwiesen. An einigen Stellen steckt der Teufel im Detail, der einem erst auffällt, wenn man das Netzteil wirklich selbst einbaut.

Nachfolgend werd ich möglichst kronologisch aufzählen, wie ich beim Einbau vorgegangen bin.

Zunächst habe ich das alte NT recht problemlos ausgebaut. Das einzigste was aufgefallen ist, ist das der 24Pin ATX Stecker etwas schwer abzuziehen war. Das Enermax NT mit den bisher verwendeten Schrauben zu befestigen war ohne Probleme möglich.

Als nächstes wollte ich den 24Pin ATX Stecker einstecken, musste aber feststellen, dass dies garnicht so leicht möglich ist. Nach mehreren Versuchen den Stecker einrasten zu lassen, erhöhte ich den Druck immer weiter, bis sich das MB stark durchgebogen hat. Ich ging dann davon aus, das der Stecker nun richtig steckt. Am Ende zeigte sich aber beim einschalten daran, dass der PC sich ständig ein und wieder ausschaltet, das der Stecker trotz der großen Krafaufwendung nicht richtig eingerastet ist. Nach nochmaligen ruckeln und starkem drücken auf jeweils einer Steckerseite rastete er jedoch schlieslich ein. Die hierfür nötigen Kräfte waren aber eindeutig zu hoch!

Danach nahm ich mir den 2x4 Pin CPU Stecker vor und musste eine ähnliche Erfahrung machen wie bereits mit dem 24Pin ATX Stecker. Es erforderte relativ viel Kraft, den Stecker einrasten zu lassen, wobei deutlich weniger Kraft notwendig war als beim ATX Stecker. Wirklich leichter war es durch einige andere Umstände allerdings nicht. 
Einerseits sind die Stecker geteilt und lassen sich auch nicht fest miteinander verbinden, wodurch man zwei Stecker festhalten muss, wobei die Stecker auch leicht unterschiedlich lang waren (was sich mit festem Zug an einem der Kabel korregieren lies). Die recht starre Ausführung der Kabel und der Towerkühler taten ein übriges dazu um das Einstecken zu einer ziemlich kniffeligen Sache zu machen. Ich kann hier nur empfehlen den CPU Stecker VOR dem Einbau des eigentlichen NT´s zu befestigen. Heirdurch wird zwar das Befestigen des eigentlich NT´s etwas schwieriger, aber unterm Strich doch deutlich einfach als andersrum.

Danach kümmerte ich mich um meine Molex Laufwerke. Als erstes wollte ich nur ein SATA/Molex Kabel nutzen um alle Geräte anzuschliesen. Dies stellte sich allerdings als unmöglich heraus, da die 5,25" optischen Laufwerke mit Molex wie dies typisch ist oben und die SATA Plattenlaufwerke unten. In dieser Reihenfolge sind die Kabel bis zu den SATA Steckern an den kombinierten Kabeln eindeutig zu kurz. Hiermit verlieren diese Kabel auch sehr stark an bedeutung, da man eh nur zwei der vier Stecker effektiv nutzen kann. Hier wäre es SEHR sinnvoll, wenn zumindest an einem der beiden gemischten Kabel die Steckerreihenfolge andersherum wäre.

Die Molex Stecker gefallen mit der beidseitigen Abziehhilfe, was wirklich das entfernen des Steckers deutlich erleichtert.

Die SATA Stecker gefallen dagegen überhaupt nicht. Zum einen bauen die Stecker an sich bereits sehr hoch, und zum anderen werden die Kabel von oben zu und ab geleitet. Dadurch baut der Stecker nochmal deutlich höher als dies nötig wäre. Corsair hat dies viel besser gelöst, indem die Kabel senkrecht zu den Steckern einlaufen und so faktisch durch den Stecker laufen und mit Klemmen/Stiften die Spannungen abgegriffen werden. Hierdurch baut der Stecker deutlich niedriger als der von Enermax. Dies ist auch durchaus relevant, wenn man ein Gehäuse besitzt, bei dem die Festplatten quer eingebaut sind. In meinem Fall war es wirklich sehr eng und beim ersten schliesen wurden die Kabel vom Seitenteil leicht platt gedrückt. Dies führt natürlich zu einer gewissen Spannung/Druck auf die Festplattenbuchsen der Anschlüsse. Insbesondere da die Kabel recht steif sind, muss bei der Verbindung von zwei Kabeln das Zwischensegment nach innen gedrückt werden. Dies führt zu einer derartigen Belastung der Buchse, das sich diese bei einer der Festplatten bei mir deutlich sichtbar verzieht. Die Belastung wird sicher nicht zu einem Bruch/Absplittern des selbigen führen, wenn man aber das Gehäuse sehr oft öffnet und schliest, könnte sich hier sicher über die Jahre eine Sollbruchstelle entwickeln.

Als letztes wollte ich nun das PCI-E Kabel der GPU anschliesen und die modularen Kabel am Netzteil anschliesen. Hierbei musste ich feststellen, das sich das von mir verwendete PCI-E Kabel in den äußeren Steckplatz auch mit viel Kraft (Die Buchse hat sich deutlich ins innere des NT drücken lassen) nicht hat einstecken lassen. Aus Angst etwas zu beschädigen, habe ich dann die andere Buchse gewählt, wo es auch mit deutlich weniger Kraftaufwand möglich was das Kabel einrasten zu lassen. Das zweite PCI-E Kabel passte dann auch mit zwar deutlichem Kraftaufwand in die Buchse, aber doch sehr viel weniger als bei dem anderen Stecker. Danach lies sich auch der erste Stecker in die Buchse stecken. Warum dies nicht von Anfang an der Fall war ist mir nicht klar. 
Positiv an den modularen Steckern ist zu erwähnen, das sowohl auf Stecker als auch auch der Buchse am NT auf jeweils einer Seite ein kleiner weißer Pfeil angebracht ist, was einem dabei hilft den Stecker richtig herum anzubringen. Zwar sind die Stecker verpolungssicher, mit genug Kraft lässt sich dies aber überwinden. Insbesondere wenn man an die große Kraft denkt, die ich benötigte ist es gut zu wissen wir rum der Stecker richtig reinkommt.

Was die Kabel angeht, so liegen zwischen dem ersten Exemplar und diesem WELTEN. Dies hört sich eventuell etwas reiserisch und übertrieben an, aber anders kann man den Unterschied einfach nicht bezeichnen. Hätte ich nicht gewusst, das es sich dabei um den gleichen Hersteller und sogar das gleiche Modell handelt, ich wäre nie darauf gekommen! Alle Kabel liesen sich sowohl am Netzteil, als auch an den Komponenten wie Mainboard und Grafikkarte, butterweich einstecken. Kein Vergleich mit der teilweise schon fast rohen Gewalt, die beim ersten Test nötig war. Diese Stecker liesen sich teilwese selbst nach mehrfachen (5-10) ein- und wieder ausstecken nicht so gut stecken, wie die des Austauschnetzteils. Auch der Anschluss für den Kaltgerätestecker am Netzteil sitzt um einiges fester und knackt auch nicht. Hier sei auch erwähnt, das Enermax mir gegenüber geäußert hat, das Sie den Anschluss nicht verkleben, sondern anderweitig sichern. Hierbei sei es aber noch nie zu Problemen gekommen, und man müsse sich überhaupt keine Gedanken darum machen. In dem Zustand, den ich dieses mal vorgefunden habe, kann ich dies sofort glauben. Die Frage nach der Ausrichtung bleibt allerdings bestehen, ebenso wie das "Problem" mit den Sata-Steckern bei quer eingebauten Festplatten. Diese Konstruktion baut einfach sehr hoch und passt bei meinem Gehäuse gerade eben noch. Auch nur 2mm weniger würden wahrscheinlich das Schliesen des Gehäuses unmöglich machen. Hier hat Corsair die Sache eindeutig besser gelöst. Es hat sich natürlich auch nicht die Reihenfolge der Sata/MOLEX Stecker an den Kombikabeln verändert, was aber auch nicht zu erwarten war, da solche Änderungen längere Zeit benötigen. Vielleicht wird sich dies für die Zukunft aber noch ändern, genauso wie die Tatsache, das es einen Anschluss mehr gibt, als modulare Kabel die beigelegt sind. 

*8. Messungen*[^]


*8.1 Messinstrumente*[^]


Als Messinstrumente wurden folgende Geräte verwendet:

 Mastech MS8209
VoltCraft Cost Control 3000

*8.2 Testsystem*[^]


CPU: E8400@4GHz (FSB: 445 Multi 9.0)
MB: GigaByte EP45-DS3
RAM: 4 GB Qimondo 64T256020EU2.5C2         
GPU: HIS 5870@900/1250 MHz
Lüfter: 1x120m unbeleuchtet; 1x120mm & 3x82mm beleuchtet
Festplatten: 2xSata
Laufwerke: 2xIDE

*8.3 Leistungsaufnahme*[^]


Um die Netzteile über ein möglichst großes Specktrum zu belasten habe ich mich entschieden, die Leistungsaufnahme im Standby, Idle, 100% CPU Auslastung, 100% CPU&GPU Auslastung und mit zusätzlichem OC der GPU zu testen. Um zu ermitteln, mit welchem Szenario ich die größte Belastung auf die NT´s bekomme habe ich zunächst einige Test gemacht, die nachfolgend aufgeführt sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Wie man sieht ist das Standartszenario mit Prime95 und Kombustor nicht geeignet um die maximale Belastung des Systems zu erreichen. Der Linpack Test beim Corsair ist zwar etwas höher als die BOINC Variante, hier handelt es sich aber nur um den absoluten Maximalwert, der nur kurzfristig erreicht wurde. Die restliche Zeit waren Werte zwischen 280 und 320 Watt zu messen. Dies war deutlich weniger als die fast konstanten 320 Watt im BOINC Szenario. Hierbei sollte aber beachtet werden, das es sich hierbei um Prime für die CPU und DNEC für die GPU handelt. In meinem Für ein ATI Radeon System ist dies die belastenste Kombination.

Nachfolgend sind nun zuerst die Daten in den unterschiedlichen Lasten aufgeführt, wobei CPU&GPU mit dem BOINC Szenario durchgeführt wurden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Wie man an dem Diagramm gut erkennen kann, ist der Stanby-Verbrauch bei beiden Netzteilen kaum zu erwähnen, ab 100 Watt sieht man aber doch deutlich, dass das Corsair "nur" ein 80% Plus Zertifikat hat. Bei 50% Last (also im optimalen Bereich) verursacht dies einen Unterschied von sage und schreibe 29 Watt! Also wahrlich kein zu unterschätzender Wert. Der Unterschied von 4 Watt im idle ist da nicht sehr signifikant, zumal die Leistungsaufnahme dort deutlich größere Schwankungen hat, als die Differenz.

Messungen zum zweiten Exemplar werde ich auf Wunsch nachliefern, sobald ich dazu Zeit finde.

*8.4 Kostenrechnung*[^]


Führen wir einmal eine kleine Beispielrechnung für mich als BOINC User und einen idle/Büro User durch:

Boinc-Profil: 10h pro Tag, 350 Tage pro Jahr bei 100% Auslastung, also 29 Watt Differenz und 22 Cent/kWh 

30 W*10 h*350 =105.000Wh=105kWh
105kWh*22 Cent/kWh=23,10 € Ersparnis pro Jahr.

Bei einem Kaufpreis von ca. 150,- € würde es also knapp 6 Jahre dauern, bis sich das neue Netzteil gerechnet hätte. In diesem Fall würde dies also wohl kaum lohnen, da das aktuelle NT bereits zwei Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und so sicher die Effizients gelitten hat. Wer allerdings das Netzteil mit 500 Watt+ mit einem ähnlichen Zeitvolumen belastet, wird bereits nach 3-4 Jahren die Kosten drin haben, wo es sich schon wieder lohnen würde, da man für das alte NT eventuell noch 20-50 Euro bekommen kann, was der Rentabilität natürlich sehr zu gute kommen würde.

Für den idle/Büro/midrange zocker User setzte ich folgende Werte an:

8h pro Tag, 250 Tage pro Jahr bei 100% CPU Auslastung (als ausgleich für fehlende GPU Belastung), also 14 Watt Differenz und 22 Cent/kWh

14 W*8 h*250=28.000 Wh=28kWh
28kWh*22 Cent/kWh=6,16 € Ersparnis pro Jahr.

Wie man sieht macht in diesem Fall selbst unter berücksichtigung der Erlöse aus dem Verkauf des alten Netzteils keinen sinn, da die Einsparung einfach zu gering ist, um die doch hohen Anschaffungskosten wieder rein zu holen.

*8.5 Spannungen*[^]


Zunächst habe ich mit dem Multimeter die Spannungen am ATX 2.2 Stecker und dem 12 V CPU Steckern folgendes gemessen:

Spannungsmessung ohne Belastung:

*ATX 2.2 Stecker Enermax:*

Pin 
01: 3,45 V
02: 3,45 V
03: Masse
04: 5,10 V
05: Masse
06: 5,10 V
07: Masse
08: 5,10 V
09: 5,20 V
10: 12,18 V
11: 12,18 V
12: 3,45 V
13: 3,45 V
14: -12,27 V
15: Masse
16: Power on
17: Masse
18: Masse
19: Masse
20: leer
21: 5,10V
22: 5,10V
23: 5,10V
24: Masse

*12V CPU Enermax:*

Jeweils 12,18 V                  


Damit liegen die Spannungen konsequent leicht oberhalb der Normalspannung, allerdings weit ab der Maximalspannung. Bei Belastung soll damit wohl trotz Regeltechnik in heutigen Netzteilen ein absinken unter die Normalspannung oder gar die Minimalspannung verhindert werden.

Als Vergleich anbei die Spannungstoleranzen laut Wikipedia:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Als nächstes sind die +5V und +12V Spannung am Molex-Stecker bei unterschiedlichen Lasten aufgefürt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Wirkfaktor CosPhi sollte angemerkt werden, das im Idle Betrieb beide Netzteile Probleme haben hier einen konstanten Wert zu halten, wobei die Schwankungen beim Corsair nochmals größer sind als beim Enermax. Genau sind es beim Corsair Schwankungen des Wirkfaktors von 0,80-1,0 und beim Enermax von 0,88-0,99. Die Blindleistung des Corsairs ist also im Schnitt etwas besser als die des Enermax, dafür schwankt die des Enermax weniger. Insgesamt sind beides doch recht gute Werte.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Da aufgrund eines fehlenden dritten PCI-E Steckers am Corsair NT habe ich mich dazu entschieden die Systemspannungen noch mit SIW auszumessen unter unterschiedlichen Lasten. Dies hielt ich für angebracht, da das Enermax mehrere 12V Schienen hat, und sich der von mir erwartete Spannungsabfall am Molexstecker bei steigender Last nicht konsequent gezeigt hatte.

Corsair idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Enermax idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Corsair CPU Last:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Enermax CPU Last:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Corsair CPU&GPU Last:
Tut mir leid Leute, irgendwie ist die Datei verschütt gegangen -.- ich denk man sieht aber aus den Restlichen auch die Tendenz..
Enermax CPU&GPU Last:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Corsair CPU&GPU OC Last:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Enermax CPU&GPU OC Last:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Bis auf den Min Wert beim CPU&GPU OC Bench sind die Spannungen beim Enermax höher als beim Corsair. Auch ist der Abfall etwas geringern, was zusammen mit dem etwas höherem Grundniveau der Spannungen dazu führt, dass die Spannungen unter Last  näher am Normalwert bleiben. Hierbei sollte aber beachtet werden, dass auch die Spannungen des Corsair weit davon entfernt sind außerhalb der erlaubten Tolleranzen zu sein. Nichts desto trotz ermöglichst dies eventuell bei extrem OC das eine oder andere MHz. Für den Normalanwender ergeben sich aber keine Unterschiede.

*8.6 Temperaturen:*[^]


Nachdem ich ca. eine halbe Stunde Boinc auf der CPU und GPU ausgeführt habe, wurde mit dem Multimeters mittig an den Lüftungsauslässen der Netzteile die Temperatur gemessen.
 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie man sieht, sind die Temperaturen relativ identisch und können innerhalb der ganz normalen Schwankungen durch die Raumtemperatur etc. liegen.
*

**8.7 24h Test*[^]

* 
*Wird noch nachgereicht.
*
**9. OC Verhalten*[^]


Wenden wir uns nun meinen Tests zum OC Verhalten durch ein neues Netzteil zu. Zuallererst erfodert dies jedoch einige Erklärungen. 

Ursprünglich war es von mir geplant unter beibehaltung meiner aktuellen Bios Einstellungen (9er Multi, 445MHz FSB, etc.) den maximalen FSB herauszufinden, unter dem sich das System zweimal starten, eine Testkombination aus prime95 (In-place Large FFT) und Kombustor über 5 Minuten übersteht und anschliesendem herunterfahren lässt. Bei den Benches hat sich aber gezeigt, dass das System oberhalb von 456MHz FSB bereits vor dem Login Screen ein Bluescreen kommt. Bei dem anschliesenden Test bei 456MHz, war der PC bis zum zweiten herunterfahren stabiel, während des herunterfahrens, kam es aber zu einem Bluescreen. Daraufhin versuchte ich es mit 455MHz FSB, der bereits einen Durchlauf stabiel absolviert hatte, kam ein Bluescreen kurz nach dem Login. Also verringerte ich den FSB weiter. Bis 452 MHz änderte sich daran aber nichts. Da ich selbst nur eine Verbesserung/Verschlechterung um die 5 MHz erwartet habe, habe ich beschlossen den Test in dieser Form abzubrechen, da sich bei 456MHz gezeigt hatte, dass das System teils doch sehr stabiel laufen kann, aber nicht unbedingt reproduzierbar. Da ich Zeit bedingt nur zwei Durchläufe machen konnte strich ich diesen Part und entschied mich dazu bei 445 MHz  FSB zu testen.

Nachfolgend sind nun die Spannungsmessungen aus SIW vor dem geplanten Bench und danach aufgeführt für Corsair und Enermax.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Spannungen vor dem Bench:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Spannungen nach dem Bench:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie man sieht fallen beim Corsair während des Tests die Spannungen deutlich ab.

*10. Lautstärke*[^]


Während der Spannungsmessung ohne Last wollte ich auch die Lautstärke mit dem Multimeter in dB Messen. Dies war aber nicht möglich, da der Lüfter derart leise ist, das die Mindestlautstärke nicht erreicht wird. Dies war zwar auch zu erwarten, da der Mindestwert bei 35dB liegt, allerdings kann ich sagen, das man selbst mit dem Ohr direkt am Lüfter nahezu nichts von diesem hört. Selbst in einem passiven PC sollte das Netzteil also bei niedrigen Lasten nicht hörbar sein und selbst bei hoher Last wahrscheinlich kaum warnehmbar.

*11. Fazit*[^]

VORLÄUFIG(siehe Update):
Enermax hat mit dem 87+ 600 ein wirklich gutes Produkt auf den Markt gebracht, das allerdings auch vom Preis her eher im Premium Segment anzusiedeln ist. Besonders positiv sind die vielen kleinen Detaillösungen am Netzteil zu nennen, die es einfach sehr wertig erscheinen lassen. Daher sind die im Test von mir angekreideten Mängel auch nur als Klagen auf sehr hohem Niveau zu sehen. Enermax legt sich selbst die Messlatte mit einem sehr guten Produkt sehr hoch, kann dies aber leider nicht an allen Stellen einhalten. 

Die Einzigsten wirklichen Kritikpunkte sind der knackende Kaltgerätestecker, die teils extrem hohen Kräfte für das einstecken der Stecker und die Bauart der SATA-Stecker. 

Beim Kaltgerätestecker gehe ich nicht davon aus, das dies zu echten Schäden führt. Bei den teils wirklich sehr hohen Kräften, die für das Einstecken nötig sind, sieht die Sache wieder anders aus. Wenn man so extrem ein MB durchdrückt, bis der Stecker sitzt, dann sollte nochmals an den Tolleranzen oder allgemein an der Fertigung der Stecker nachgebessert werden. 

Enermax hat ein an sich wirklich gutes Netzteil auf den Markt gebracht, mit viel Ausstattung und liebe zum Detail, die angekreideten Punkte wiegen für mich allerdings so schwer, das ich keine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung aussprechen kann. Wer nicht so oft am PC schraubt wird sich, wie ich bereits im Test geschrieben hab, nicht trauen derart rabiat mit den Steckern umzugehen, bzw. wenn er es macht am Ende doch etwas kaputt machen, weil er dann zu weit geht.

Eventuell handelt es sich hier auch um einen Einzelfall bei mir. Dies sollte mit anderen Tests abgeglichen werden, denn ansonsten hätte das Netzteil wirklich eine Kaufempfehlung von mir verdient. Insbesondere die stabielen Spannungen haben mir hier sehr gut gefallen. Von den 5 Jahren Garantie ganz zu schweigen, die ich als wirklich wichtig/kaufentscheidend bei einem Netzteil sehe. Zu oft sind mir Netzteile bereits ganz kurz nach der 2 Jahresfrist abgeraucht.

Ich hoffe euch hat mein Test gefallen. Solltet ihr trotz der Länge etwas vermissen meldet euch, ich schau dann das ich das dann nachreiche.

Euer Skysnake

Wie bereits im vorläufigen Fazit gesagt, handelt es sich bei der ganzen Netzteilserie um ein Premium-Produkt, das kein Schäppchen ist. Dafür erhält man aber ein extrem hochwertiges Netzteil, das über extrem viele Schutzfunktionen verfügt, welche die Hardware schützen, und dabei auch noch sehr stromsparend arbeitet.

Im Nachtest konnten auch alle wesentlichen Kritikpunkte ausgeräumt werden. Die Kabel, die im ersten Test zu massiven Problemen geführt haben, und damit auch zu keiner Kaufempfehlung, haben sich dieses mal von ihrer besten Seite gezeigt. Einige Wermutstropfen bleiben allerdings. Da ist zum einen die Konstrucktion der Sata-Stecker zu nennen, was aber nur für einen kleinen Teil der Käufer relevant sein könnte, die Tatsache, das man einen Anschluss für ein modulares Kabel mehr hat, als Kabel und schileslich noch die Reihenfolge der Sata/MOLEX Stecker, wobei für Käufer mit Netzteil unten im Gehäuse diese Reihenfolge sogar vorteilhaft ist.

Zusammenfassung Vor-/Nachteile:

+ Verarbeitung
+ Schutzfunktionen
+ 80 PLUS GOLD Zertifiziert
+ Unhörbarer Lüfter bis 50 % (Vollauslastung nicht getestet)
+ Zumindest Teilmodularer Aufbau
+ 5 Jahre Garantie!
+ Möglichkeit modulare Kabel nachzubestellen
+ Reichhaltige Ausstattung z.B. Klettbänder etc.
+ Sehr gute Anleitung

- Hoher Preis
- Sata-Stecker könnten eventuell in Einzelfällen problematisch werden
- "Nur" teilmodular (dies ist aber ansichtssache, einige sehen dies auch als Vorteil) 
- "Nur" 1x8 Pin CPU-Stecker (einer mehr wäre schon, kann aber in dieser Leistungsklasse eingentlich nicht erwartet werden, hierfür gibt es die stärkeren Modelle aus der gleichen Serie)

Betrachtet man nochmals die Vor- und Nachteile, so kann man ohne lang nachdenken zu müssen sagen, dass das Enermax Netzteil eine klare Kaufempfehlung bekommt. Wer bereit ist etwas mehr auszugeben und wert auf Qualität legt, wird mit diesem Netzteil wirklich glücklich werden. Sowohl die Optik als auch die harten Leistungsfaktoren können auf ganzer Linie überzeugen. Natürlich kann man noch kleinste Schwächen finden, wo man sich noch eine Verbesserung wünschen könnte, dabei handelt es sich aber wirklich um Klagen auf höchstem Niveau, die einem nur in den Sinn kommen, weil einfach alles andere passt.

Für Sparfüchse wird die Sache etwas schwieriger, denn das Enermax ist einfach ein Premium Produkt, und das schlägt sich zwangsläufig im Preis nieder. Hier gibt es günstigere Netzteile, wobei man dann auch sagen muss, das man auch nicht eine solche Qualität und Energieeffizients erwarten darf. Ein vermeindlich günstiges Produkt, welches eventuell sogar garkein Zertifikat oder "nur" 80 PLUS  (Bronze) hat, wird über die Laufzeit bei langer Nutzung, vorallem im hohen Lastbereich doch mehr zahlen. Von den 5 Jahren Garantie mal ganz zu schweigen. Hier kann man im dümmsten Fall schon zwei Billignetzteile in Rauch aufgehen sehen, nachdem die 2 Jahre Garantie vorbei sind, und das ist, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen kann extrem ärgerlich und unterm Strich auch teuer.

Alle Besitzer eines Bronze und Silber Markennetzteils (eventuell sogar auch von Enermax) sollten abwägen ob sich ein Neukauf lohnt oder nicht. Wer wenig am PC sitzt und dann auch meist das Netzteil nur im Idle Bereich nutzt, wird trotz Gold Zertifikat kaum Geld sparen, da einfach der Anschaffungspreis recht hoch ist. Dafür hat man ein neues Netzteil mit 5 Jahren Garantie etc. Hier muss jeder für sich selbst abwägen was er macht. Wer dagegen das Netzteil mit 50% oder mehr belastet und das eventuell sogar 24/7 oder zumindest 8-10h am Tag, für den wird sich sogar der Umstieg auf nur ein oder zwei Effizientsklassen höher sogar im Geldbeutel bemerkbar machen, wobei die Strompreise in den nächsten Jahren wohl noch weiter ansteigen werden, und damit den Vorteil eines Gold Netzteils sogar noch vergrößern und dieses schneller amortisieren.

Kurz um das Enermax 87+ 600W bekommt von mir die TOP-Produkt Auszeichnung und die 24/7/Dauerlast User können sogar durch die Einsparung bei den Stromkosten im Vergleich zu Bronze und Silber ein Preis-/Leistungs Siegel daneben kleben.
 
PS: Interaktive Links(erledigt), Bilder in zwei größen und die Messungen des ATX Steckers vom Corsair im Leerlauf werden in den nächsten Tagen noch nachgeliefert.
PPS: Wenn euch die Bilder noch zu klein sind, kann ich eventuell welche mit noch höherer Auflösung anhängen

*Update: Enermax hat sich bereit erklärt mir ein zweites Exemplar zuzuschicken, damit ich die Stecker nochmals überprüfen kann. Das Fazit ist also nur als vorläufig zu betrachten und wird nach dem Nachtest dann endgültig. Sobald das zweite Exemplar eingetroffen ist, werd ich mich hier nochmals melden.

Update2: Das Ersatznetzteil von Enermax ist eingetroffen und wird die kommende Woche nochmals genau unter die Lupe genommen.
Einen Punkt kann man aber schon anmerken. Die Beule die man auf dem Bild von der Verpackung sieht und auch sonst die kleineren Dellen in der Oberfläche die es auch teils bei den anderen Tests gab, sind diesmal nicht vorhanden. Diesmal sieht die Verpackung absolut perfekt aus! Grad wie ausm Ei gepellt. 

Update3: Nachtest in blau eingefügt mit abschliesender Wertung. Hier nochmals einen ganz großen Dank an Enermax für die sehr gute Zusammenarbeit und auch die Möglichkeit für den Nachtest, der sich aus meinen Augen für Enermax mehr als gelohnt hat, da es sich gezeigt hat, das ich einfach ein Montags-NT erwischt hab, was auf keinen Fall für die Qualität von Enermax representativ ist, wie auch die anderen Tests schon gezeigt hatten! Daher ein ganz klares  von mir.
Wer noch Wünsche/Anregungen oder Fragen hat, soll sich bitte Melden, ich werd versuchen auf diese immer zeitnah einzugehen.
PS: Bilder aus dem Nachtest werden in den folgenden Tagen auch noch eingefügt.
*


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600 (vs. Corsair VX550)*

#Platzhalter für Updates:

Update1: interaktive Links eingefügt
Update2: verlinkte Vorschaubilder eingefügt; Link zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis überarbeitet (danke zcei )
Update3: Information eingetragen, das es einen Nachtest geben wird
Update4: Das Ersatznetzteil ist nun angekommen und wird in der folgenden Woche nochmal genau unter die Lupe genommen
Update5: Nachtest eingefügt, Bilder aus dem Nachtest werden noch nachgereicht sobald ich dazu komme, bitte etwas Geduld
Update6: Bilder des Nachtests eingepflegt. Damit sollte der Test nun endlich fertig sein  Ich hoffe er hat euch gefallen!
Update7: Platz für die letzten zwei Bilder missbraucht


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600 (vs. Corsair VX550)*

Bilder:


----------



## Skysnake (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600 (vs. Corsair VX550)*

Bilder2:


----------



## Skysnake (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600 (vs. Corsair VX550)*

Bilder 3:


----------



## Skysnake (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Bilder 4: kleinere Ausführung für den Beitrag an sich


----------



## Skysnake (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Bilder 5:

EDIT: Bilder des Nachtest eingefügt


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Wow solch umfangreiche Tests sieht man selten...einfach Klasse das du dir soviel Mühe gemacht hast!!!!!!


----------



## Skysnake (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Danke das dir der Test gefallen hat. 

Hab ihn inzwischen auch nochmal etwas überarbeitet, damit er etwas besser lesbar ist. 

Ich denk grad der Teil mit BOINC vs. prime95+Kombustor ist recht interessant. Reale Anwendungen sind halt doch teils noch härter als Benchmarks 

Ich hoffe es lesen sich noch nen paar den Test zumindest teilweise durch und geben einen Kommentar ab. War ja doch nen ganzes Eck arbeit und wäre schade wenns im Prinziep für die Katz war.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Danke das dir der Test gefallen hat.
> 
> Hab ihn inzwischen auch nochmal etwas überarbeitet, damit er etwas besser lesbar ist.
> 
> ...



Nönö das werden noch einige lesen....


----------



## Skysnake (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Sodele, mal ein kleines Update, ich hab mich wegen den Problemen beim Einbau inzwischen mit PCGH in Verbindung gesetzt, und von denen eine Mailadresse von Enermax erhalten, an die ich jetzt eine Mail geschickt hab.

Je nachdem was bei rauskommt, wird eventuell wegen den Steckern etc. nachgetestet und dann das Fazit etc nochmal geupdatet.


----------



## INU.ID (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Auch hier, vielen Dank für diesen Monster-Lesertest.


----------



## Skysnake (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

danke


----------



## AlexKL77 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Sehr aufwendiger Test!Sehr gut. 
Die Spoiler 3.1;3.2 und 9 mußt du dir nochmal anschauen.


----------



## DanielOcean (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

echt guuuuuuter Test!!! Weiter so, mehr davon...!!!


----------



## Westcoast (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

sehr guter test. ausführlich, mit schönen bildern. hast dir echt viel mühe gegeben. hat bestimmt viel zeit in anspruch genommen. 
man kann echt von einem monstertest im positiven sinne reden. von mir auch ein herzliches danke, daumen hoch.


----------



## Skysnake (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*



AlexKL77 schrieb:


> Sehr aufwendiger Test!Sehr gut.
> Die Spoiler 3.1;3.2 und 9 mußt du dir nochmal anschauen.


Warum 

Sorry hab ich grad gemacht, und raffs irgendwie net  Wäre über ne genauere Aussage, was dich stört sehr verbunden


----------



## Explosiv (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Warum
> 
> Sorry hab ich grad gemacht, und raffs irgendwie net  Wäre über ne genauere Aussage, was dich stört sehr verbunden



Weil man sich keine Bilder anschauen kann, welche direkt in Artikel eingebunden sind. Ich sehe nur das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich konnte mir ja auch die Bilder direkt im Anhang anschauen, also nicht so schlimm. Du hast hier aber auch einen schönen User-Test abgeliefert, bekommst ein Bienchen von mir .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## AlexKL77 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Ja genau,da gibt's für mich nix zu sehen.
Klar kann man sich das alles im Anhang ansehen,ist aber doch nicht wirklich im Sinne des Erfinders gewesen.


----------



## Skysnake (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Whot  bei mir ist da alles schön da 

Ok, da muss ich dann erstmal schauen warum ihr das nicht sehr 

Hatte das Problem bei nem anderen Lesertest aber auch selbst schon. Ich versuch das mal zu korregieren. Aber danke für den Hinweis 

Ich wusste garnicht das manche da wohl Probleme haben.


----------



## Skysnake (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Also hab im Moment etwas viel um die Ohren, daher konnte ich mir das mit den Bildern leider noch nicht anschauen, werds aber nicht vergessen, hab aber leider absolut keine Ahnung warum da nix is 

Trotzdem gibts auch ne gute Neuigkeit. Mit dem Support hab ich ausgemacht, das die mir ein neues NT zuschicken und ich da dann schauen kann ob es wieder Probleme mit den Steckern gibt, oder nicht. Das bisherige werd ich dafür zurückschicken, damit Enermax sich dieses genau anschauen kann um die Ursache zu finden.

Gibt also in Absehbarer Zeit nen Nachtest.


----------



## DanielOcean (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

bei mir waren alle Stecker ok... bis auf die üblichen Molex-Wackel-Stecker... aber den Schluss brauch ich nur einmal für die Stromversorgung meines Gehäuses... Ich denke dass wird bei dir ein Einzelfall gewesen sein - hoffentlich!


----------



## Skysnake (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Ich kanns mir ja auch kaum vorstellen, das es kein Einzelfall war, aber mal schauen. Sie schauen sichs auf jedenfall an, und ich hab auch nen paar Vorschläge dazu gemacht.


----------



## d3pp (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Hab mir heute ein neues Enermax 87+ 600W sau günstig (für 55€) bei Ebay ersteigert 
Freu mich schon wahnsinnig drauf 

Werd dann mal berichten, wie die Stecker bei mir sind.

gruß


----------



## Skysnake (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Jo das wäre interessant. 

Solltest aber eigentlich keine Probleme haben, von Ernermax hies es, das Ihnen das Problem von mir eigentlich unbekannt ist.

Und btw richtiger Glücksgriff GZ Hoffen wir mal nur, das da nicht nen Hacken an der Sache dran ist.


----------



## Skysnake (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Sodele das Austauschnetzteil zum Nachtest ist unterwegs. Sobald es eingetroffen ist meld ich mich wieder.


----------



## Skysnake (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax 87+ 600*

Sodele das AustauschNT ist angekommen, nachtest gibts sobald ich dazu komm


----------



## Skysnake (28. November 2010)

Nachtest ist eingefügt, Bilder folgen sobald ich genug Zeit dafür hab.


----------



## DanielOcean (29. November 2010)

Erstaunlich dass es bei den Steckern wirklich solche Unterschiede geben soll... ist die Frage was denn nun der tatsächliche Käufer erhalten wird, oder ist das Enermax das Überraschungsei der PC-Branche?!

Ich hab ja mein Feedback an Enermax weitergegeben, mit den Kabeln hatte ich jedoch keine Probleme, wenngleich diese auch nicht perfekt flutschten - muss aber ehrlich sagen dass ich dies noch bei keinem Hersteller als perfekt bezeichnen könnte. 

Nach wie vor finde ich die Verpackung unwürdig für ein 120€ Gerät... und die sonstigen Kleinigkeiten wie "Vollmodular", "abstehenedes Lüftergitter", "Lackierung wie bei 800/900W" etc. sollten noch verbessert werden...


----------



## Skysnake (29. November 2010)

Ja ich war auch total baff, das es da solche Unterschiede geben kann. 

Da von den 7 NTs ingesamt aber 6 ohne Probleme waren, geh ich wirklich mal davon aus, das es sich dabei um einen Einzelfall gehandelt hat.

Was die Verpackung angeht, so find ich sie im allgemeinen schon ok, nur der Karton könnte auch in der Außenfarbe bedruckt sein. Mit dem Kartonbraun siehts schon scheise aus, wenn man die Verpackung aufmacht, da fällt einem das freudige Lächeln schon erstmal ausm Gesicht :/ 

Voll-/Teil-Modular hat halt jeweils seine Vor-/Nachteile. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Was die Lackierung angeht, so kann ich beim 600 nicht klagen. Gut die Lüfterschrauben gingen noch nen Stückchen schöner, aber beim austausch NT war das schon ok. Schrauben bekommste eigentlich nie 100% lackiert zu nem vernünftigen Preis.

Das abstehende Lüftergitter kann, muss aber zu keinem Problem führen, wobei ich davon ausgeh, das es keine Probleme geben sollte, daher auch kein - von mir. 

Da störte mich beim ersten Exemplar das nicht symmetrische Gitter deutlich mehr. War aber beim Nachtest nicht mehr störend unsymmetrisch. Daher auch kein -

Wirklich gestört hat mich aber von Anfang an die Sata-Stecker. Das ist echt scheise. Ich hab mir echt überlegt ob ich deswegen nicht das Corsair behalt, weil die Anschlüsse an der HDD leicht weggebogen werden wenn ich das Seitenteil schlies. Das ist sicher nicht gut auf Dauer. Die Kostenersparnis ist mir das dann aber unterm Strich doch Wert. Die eine Platte muss eh im laufe des nächsten Jahres mal raus.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Dezember 2010)

Sodele letztes Update mit den Bildern aus dem Nachtest ist raus. Nochmals Messungen zum Stromverbrauch wirds erstmal nicht geben, da ich a) dafür im Moment keine Zeit hab und b) wies aussieht auch kein Interesse daran besteht. Wenns doch wen interessiert, dann einfach am Besten hier und per PM melden, dann schau ich was ich machen kann.


----------



## Mr Bo (22. April 2011)

Hab deinen Lesertest gerade gelesen und finde diesen wirklich gut. Vor allem deswegen weikl ich mir gerade eins geholt habe (600W)
Einzig bei dem Wort "Einzigsten" kräuseln sich mir die Fußnägel. Dieses Wort gibt es *nicht* weil es keine Steigerung von einzig gibt. Wie soll was einziger sein wenn es das einzige ist.... 

Ansonsten Empfehle ich die für weitere Lesertests

Gruß Bo


----------



## Skysnake (22. April 2011)

Danke. 

Ein neues Review ist auch gerade in der Mache. Hat auch teilweise etwas mit einem Netzteil zu tun, auch wenn in einer ganz anderen Liga


----------



## Hauptsergant (7. Juni 2011)

Alle Besitzer eines Bronze und Silber Markennetzteils (eventuell sogar auch von Enermax) sollten abwägen ob sich ein Neukauf lohnt oder nicht. Wer wenig am PC sitzt und dann auch meist das Netzteil nur im Idle Bereich nutzt, wird trotz Gold Zertifikat kaum Geld sparen, da einfach der Anschaffungspreis recht hoch ist. (C)

Danke! Genau das möchte ich wissen!


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juni 2011)

Bitte bitte, nichts zu danken


----------



## stoepsel (15. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöner und sehr ausführlicher Test... Danke dafür!
Insofern auch bei mir gerade zutreffend-auch,wenn dein Test schon etwas älter ist-mein be!quiet hat gerade abgedankt und nu hab ich das 87+ Pro bestellt...sollte ja eigentlich genau das Selbe sein,nur in Grün   halt ohne Modu .
Bin gespannt auf das gute Stück!

PS: Mach weiter so schöne Tests...


----------



## Skysnake (15. Juli 2011)

Ja das Pro sollte eigentlich genau das Selbe sein, nur wie du schon richtig sagst, eben ohne Kabelmanagement.

Btw. du solltest aber darauf achten, dass du die neue Version bekommst. Da ist der StandBy-Verbrauch wohl nochmals etwas niedriger  Hatte dazu was in einen meiner CeBIT2011 Artikel geschrieben 

Ist ein wirklich gutes Netzteil, bis auf die Sata-Stromstecker halt  Hab jetzt 5 Platten im Gehäuse und bekomm es kaum zu, weil Sie eben weiter überstehen, also eben genau das eingetroffen was ich im Test schon angekreidet habe.

Ganz zum Überfluss ist mir beim Einbau auch bei einem Stecker der Teil gegenüber den Kontakten abgebrochen.... Naja, Sekundenkleber hilft


----------

